
Don the Talking Dog - samclemens
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/when-don-talking-dog-took-nation-storm-180968867/?no-ist
======
chipuni
Dogs understand spoken words. A few dogs figure out they can speak, too.

I grew up with a Cocker Spaniel who both recognized and used "Mom". (She
recognized other words, too.)

